

EGO is the number one reason most startups fail. - hajrice
http://blog.helpjuice.com/2011/10/ego-is-the-number-one-reason-most-startups-fail/

======
lucisferre
Absolutely agree that being too attached to your current personal vision of
the product and not having sufficient flexibility is a dangerous thing,
particularly during the early days when it's important to learn from the
market and be capable of pivoting quickly. Though I'm not sure you can
emphatically state it's the "number one" reason without a bit more than a
single anecdote.

One of the commenters mentioned Steve Job's ego. I'm not sure many people
really know as much as they think they do about Steve's actual management
style and how his personality affected decision making
(<http://lucisferre.net/2011/11/18/the-cargo-cult-of-jobs/>). But I think it's
important to note you can certainly succeed in spite of your ego, just as you
can succeed with it, by knowing when to put it aside. Nothing is quite black
and white.

I do, however, think that some amount of ego is necessary if one expects to
lead a business.

